# Growing out Gryff update



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Still trying, but this blowing coat is really awful. I feel like I am torturing him. Today we tried to focus on the hair at the top of his tail. It is very matted there. We had lots of whining and screaming, but 1/2 a chicken breast later, I got most of it out. I think the hair there is shorter than it was when he was in a puppy cut! The rest of him is doing pretty good. I got some other large matts out, mostly around the shoulders/behind the ears. Hopefully, the blowing coat thing will end soon and this will become a whole lot easier.

Oh, by the way, he and Alec are doing so much better now. Every day around 3:30, Gryff starts whining and walking into Alec's room. He listens for the bus and goes bonkers when Alec comes home. He proptly ignores him as soon as he walks in the door, but I know the sentiment is there. He also stayed on Alec's bed with him the other day when Alec came home with a headache. I know it made Alec feel a whole lot better.

- I just previewed this post and saw that it looks like Harry is casting a spell at Gryff!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ivy, Gryff is looking so sweet in those pictures! Love his smile in the first photo!

Do you saturate the area you are combing with a conditioner first? Just in case you aren't....it sure helps me to get the mats out easier when they are slippery. And the CC snaggle tooth comb (can't remember the actual name of it,) really helps, too. It looks like Gryff's coat would be a bear-cat to groom, it's so curly!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He's looking great, Ivy! Keep up the good work. The chicken breast sounds like a very, very smart approach.

I love reading the part about how he waits for Alec and stayed on his bed the other day. That's sweet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want a snaggle tooth comb Sheri !!! Ivy, Gryff is looking so handsome!!! I love the smile. and so glad to hear how he and Alec have become best buds.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivy, you are doing great. :cheer2: Gryff is looking so fluffy and cute. I do mist with Mane 'n Tail leave in conditioning treatment. It seems to help me get the mats out. Let's face it...no matter what, it's a pain in the rear to deal with mats....but treats really help.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ivy, I think Gryff is looking wonderful! I love his longer coat!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ivy, keep brushing him, he looks SO cute in his longer hair!!! :clap2:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He's looks really good. I have the CC buttercomb and it really helps.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I use the CC Buttercomb. I'd be lost without it. I do use a leave in conditioner. The one I use is from Dove. I have also found that baby powder helps too.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great job, Ivy! Gryff is looking puffier!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*A knit cap*

Gryff told me in a private message that while his new longer hair is fine, the attention he is getting from all the girls can be quite daunting. He really wishes you would buy him one of those black knit caps all the best looking men in hollywood seem to be wearing...or is it just the best looking man in history?

Gryff knows he is a stud-muffin, but frankly, Ivy, you know he needs some private moments away from all the paparazzi madness! Gryff also told me that he hopes Paris leaves him alone!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gryff looks so cute! Yes, that area at the base of the tail matts easily, and both my dogs dislike being groomed there. It's so nice to know that Gryff loves Alec, as I remember back to when you were worried about that.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks so cute! I gave in and did a puppy cut, couldn't stand it anymore. Scooter's hair gets so dry too, I've got to find a better conditioner. When he comes home from being groomed he feels like velvet or chenille he's so soft. I'd like to maintain that softness.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ivy he looks soo cute! Keep it up girl!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

He is looking great!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy,

Gryff looks very handsome with his hair growing out, although he did look really cute also in a puppy cut. Hope the blowing coat ends for you soon. I know what a nightmare it is. I'm still growing Marble's hair out after I caved in and cut it. He absolutely hates when I comb matts out. Glad Gryff is doing better with Alec! That's a very funny routine Gryff has with the school bus and then ignoring him when he walks in. ound: Marble sleeps in his crate right next to my Alec each night, and both of them love it (If I didn't crate him, he would find me and glue himself right next to me).


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is going to the groomers next week for a trim. He's really out of control. I'm not going to go too short, but I will cut him a bit around the face. I'll post pix next week when he's all spiffy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sure it will be nice to have someone else work on him and get him all shaped up...but the last pictures you posted are soooo cute. Will look forward to his new do!!


----------

